# Is this the answer



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Front page of today's "Anunciados" 

New Section 

"Ante la crisis....
Trueque profesional" (Professional barter service!) 

Just what I was talking about earlier 

Aquí no sólo vale tu dinero 
TU TRABAJO TAMBIÉN 

Si deseas conseguir algo, lo puedes cambiar por tu trabjao
Anúnciate como profesional y píde lo que quieres a cambio 

Anuncia tu TRUEQUE gratos llamando al 

952 26 91 00 

They quote a plasterer wanting to swap with a palm tree cutter 
and 

a car mechanic looking for a gardener.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Front page of today's "Anunciados"
> 
> New Section
> 
> ...


Not quite the same thing, but could I swap a commuting, sterling earning husband for a Spanish millionaire???


Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Not quite the same thing, but could I swap a commuting, sterling earning husband for a Spanish millionaire???
> 
> 
> Jo x



Sounds like a deal to me - your place or mine


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Not quite the same thing, but could I swap a commuting, sterling earning husband for a Spanish millionaire???
> 
> 
> Jo x


Xtreme remember you want sub-30 señoritas  I think Jojo scrapes over that


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

If any under 30 Espanolas want a website or they have problematic PC's....I'm here for them!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If their mothers want to talk about rationing, the years when Man City had a half-decent team, the days when kids gave up their seats on buses for elderly passengers, when records were round discs made of vinyl and did not relate to their holiday in Borstal and Holloway ... I am at their dispocisión.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Xtreme remember you want sub-30 señoritas  I think Jojo scrapes over that



Huh!!! but I scrub up well!!?????!! and I've still got my own teeth and hair!!!

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> and I've still got my own teeth and hair!!!


You sure you're a Brit Jo?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

..................actually forget that. ANY discussion of Man City would upset me. We could talk about the days when rugby league props were 20 stone, trained on Tetley's Hand-pulled and did 100 meters once per season ................ and not sub 11 secs.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Xtreme .... she did not mention the ankle tats. She could still be an expat!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Xtreme .... she did not mention the ankle tats. She could still be an expat!


Good observation Steve! I'll investigate further! Jo.....you ever been nicked for shoplifting? Giro fraud? And are you a builder?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...or an estate agent (= 2 filofaxes and 2 PAYG mobiles)


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> If any under 30 Espanolas want a website or they have problematic PC's....I'm here for them!


Better get youself a Porsche first.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Good observation Steve! I'll investigate further! Jo.....you ever been nicked for shoplifting? Giro fraud? And are you a builder?



LOL I'm none of those things!! I'm so squeaky clean and honest its frightening!! I'm the sort of person who tells the checkout operater she's given me too much change by mistake - and did just that yesterday - daft girl gave me change for 50 euros and I only gave her 20! As for a builder???? nah, I'd break my nails!!

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> ...or an estate agent (= 2 filofaxes and 2 PAYG mobiles)


I love Estate Agents Steve.....that's the core of my web business! Everybody should be one!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Better get youself a Porsche first.


A Celt and a Yamaha is all those chicas need Chris! You got no chance with that sad POS trailer queen of yours!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> A Celt and a Yamaha is all those chicas need Chris! You got no chance with that sad POS trailer queen of yours!


A Yamaha. Oh boy are you lost! - Trailer Queen - You mean the Discovery? - Hell no - though it attracts the "fit" outdoors types


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I love Estate Agents Steve.....that's the core of my web business! Everybody should be one!


Come the revolution - they're just behind lawyers!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I love Estate Agents Steve.....that's the core of my web business! Everybody should be one!


In expatshire they are!


----------

